# Stuffed Saddle of Rabbit and Bacon Wrapped Wino Rabbit



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yesterday while at one of my favorite local butcher shops, picking out some tasty sausages, I picked out a fat young rabbit.

*Bacon Wrapped Wino Rabbit*
I removed the fore and hind legs and set them to marinating in:
2C Red wine
.5C Honey
1/8C chopped Parsley
1/8C chopped Rosemary
2T Lemon zest
2T salt
1 Bay leaf
Combine all in a small sauce pan and bring to a slow boil.
Remove from heat and allow to cool.
Add legs and marinade together in a Ziploc and marinate for 6-12 hours.

They were then wrapped in bacon and fried in olive oil and butter to crisp the bacon, and then transferred to the 375° oven with the Stuffed Saddle to finish.




























My younger son plated his with some carrots and started laughing, he said, "Now this is ironic."










*Stuffed Saddle of Rabbit*
After removing the legs I separated the saddle and deboned it.
I then cleaned up all the meat of the carcass and minced it, then set it aside for stuffing.
The minced rabbit was browned in butter with celery, onion and parsley.
Then combined with some bread crumbs, whisked egg, rabbit stock, milk and salt.










The rest of the carcass was put into a small sauce pan and I made a stock for a gravy and the stuffing.
Brown the pieces in butter, add minced celery, onion, carrot and a little parsley and rosemary, saute till veggies are tender.
Add 2C of water and bring to a fast simmer, simmer for several hours.
Strain and reduce, add a little more butter and salt to taste.
Add a little cornstarch to thicken.

I laid down bacon and fresh basil, upon this the boneless saddle.
Seasoned with some fresh ground garlic/pepper medley, and then the stuffing.
Rolled it all up and trussed it with twine.










This roll was fried in olive oil and butter to crisp the bacon and then transferred to the 375° oven with the Wino Rabbit to finish.

Both the Saddle and Wino were cooked to a minimum 160° IT.

The Stuffed Saddle was sliced and served with the gravy.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW!! That looks amazing


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i love rabbit!


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Chile, where do you buy rabbit?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Impressive as usual. You really make me hungry.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

capt.joe said:


> Hey Chile, where do you buy rabbit?


South Alabama Custom Meats
4661 Dawes Rd
Theodore, AL

They carry frozen, whole rabbits.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> South Alabama Custom Meats
> 4661 Dawes Rd
> Theodore, AL
> 
> They carry frozen, whole rabbits.


not sure how county fairs do it in Florabama, but here in the Galveston, Tx area there are lots of rabbits available after a county fair. the ffa kids will butcher and sell em to us.


----------

